
Robinhood Fractional Stock Shares - mcquade
https://learn.robinhood.com/articles/4EFqqbIXVM4mHEXqqlQAJe/what-is-a-fractional-share/#How_do_fractional_shares_work
======
mcquade
Does anyone have insight into the cost structure for fractional shares?

